# Out on a limb.....Hellllllllllllp SOS out to those who make baby/children's things.



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Ladies (and Gentlemen),

I am in need of your help once more. There are three children in need of *Something* for Christmas. I've never met them but the father lost his job and said all he was able to get for them was a stuffed animal each from Goodwill. That leaves out the option of making bears. I've never made baby things since I learned after my children were grown and have no grandchildren.

The children are as follows: 6 month old girl, 3 yr old boy, and 7yr old girl and that's all the information I have.

Could anybody please suggest some of their favorite extreemly fast and easy patterns to make something nice for these precious little ones in knit or crochet? Not having made clothing before, all I could come up with is a shrug or poncho for the 7 year old girl, maybe some of those over head bibs, you know enclosed instead of with ties, but just not sure about the three year old boy and will need patterns for sizes for these age groups.

Thank you again SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH for your help and suggestions.

Bless you all!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I am a very slow knitter, but I can make a cap that will fit most anybody (I make them for the hunters here) in about 3 hours. I put a pom pom on top for the girls and leave it off for the boys (or men). Pattern is simple and it turns out an unusually nice hat, we think. It is made in a flat piece and sewed up. This pattern will not work as a tube, I think. I have been making them in camouflage yarn and the boys and men love them. My sister likes the bright colored yarns to match the ponchos I make her. 

Cast on 69 stitches. Row 1: k 3 p 1 to end, ending k1
Row 2: same as row 1
Continue until the piece is 10 inches long. knit 2 stitches together all acoss row, ending knit 1. Next rwo purl across
Next row, knit two together across, ending knit 1. Next row purl across. Next row, knit two together across, draw up all stitches, sew up seam and that is it.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, that does sound easy. Thank's Nora!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Forgot to tell you I use size 9 circular needles. This makes a very stretchy hat and will fit anyone.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG! I am so sorry I didn't know about this earlier today. I would have put something in the mail. I have to return an item I bought for my 7 yr old grand daughter because she received the exact same item for her birthday this month. I have to ask, do you have a pay pal acct? If so I would be willing to send you money via pay pal so you could run out tomorrow and buy them something. Not that I am rich, but boy do I remember those days. The 6 month old and 3 yr old can be easy to fool, something inexpensive and they're happy. The 7 yr old will require a little more brain work, LOL. I would be more than happy to send you the $ if you have the time to run out tomorrow or Monday. Please let me know right away and I will move the money over. God Bless you for your part in this.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> OMG! I am so sorry I didn't know about this earlier today. I would have put something in the mail. I have to return an item I bought for my 7 yr old grand daughter because she received the exact same item for her birthday this month. I have to ask, do you have a pay pal acct? If so I would be willing to send you money via pay pal so you could run out tomorrow and buy them something. Not that I am rich, but boy do I remember those days. The 6 month old and 3 yr old can be easy to fool, something inexpensive and they're happy. The 7 yr old will require a little more brain work, LOL. I would be more than happy to send you the $ if you have the time to run out tomorrow or Monday. Please let me know right away and I will move the money over. God Bless you for your part in this.


what a wondrful person you are.....both of you! true Xmas spirit. bless you both.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Gosh I have some knit things here that I could of sent as well but they will not get them in time for christmas especially from canada ... 

Hey ladies lets say we as a group sponsor a child or family next year ?


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

I would like to contribute to a little present fund too, please pm me your PayPal ( if you have one) and I will make a transfer too.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas

http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Great idea...and if anyone needs help or something knitted for presents..... if they could post here in plenty of time before Christmas I'm sure there are a lot of us who would be glad to help.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> 
> http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


God I love you!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't know how to do that, but YES count me in!!!!!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Maya'sOma said:


> Great idea...and if anyone needs help or something knitted for presents..... if they could post here in plenty of time before Chritmas I'm sure there are a lot of us who would be glad to help.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I was thinking if we all got together and did this we could all knit something for some kids... and whomever is closest to the person can deliver everything 
too bad we heard about this so late


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

i put a link up and sent it out to all my mailing list keep your fingers crossed ladies.. and lets hope I get some donations.. all proceeds from my things for sale will go to these little kids ... pass around the link and let all your friends know.. lets show these littel kids there is a santa clause


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Why don't we set up a special thread or page here on KP where we post only items and pictures of things that we are happy to donate. I don't know how to do this but I'm sure one of you ladies out there could set it up. We could come to some arrangement as to where to send the items to be kept until we hear of a need for them.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Lonie said:


> I would like to contribute to a little present fund too, please pm me your PayPal ( if you have one) and I will make a transfer too.


Thanks for jumping in with me, feet first, as always


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

cakes said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I am so sorry I didn't know about this earlier today. I would have put something in the mail. I have to return an item I bought for my 7 yr old grand daughter because she received the exact same item for her birthday this month. I have to ask, do you have a pay pal acct? If so I would be willing to send you money via pay pal so you could run out tomorrow and buy them something. Not that I am rich, but boy do I remember those days. The 6 month old and 3 yr old can be easy to fool, something inexpensive and they're happy. The 7 yr old will require a little more brain work, LOL. I would be more than happy to send you the $ if you have the time to run out tomorrow or Monday. Please let me know right away and I will move the money over. God Bless you for your part in this.
> ...


Thank you! But I know you'd do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> Lonie said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to contribute to a little present fund too, please pm me your PayPal ( if you have one) and I will make a transfer too.
> ...


It was a lovely gesture, so I thought I would jump aboard :-D


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

is this near you pearl

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/zip/3496328337.html


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> is this near you pearl
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/zip/3496328337.html


NICE!!!


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Heres another one

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/zip/3484102713.html


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> is this near you pearl
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/zip/3496328337.html


No, sorry. I'm close to Dayton, waiting to hear back from the gentleman on the exact location of the family but it's near here.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Heres another one
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/zip/3484102713.html


How awesome! What an offer! Just asked Husband and neither of us have heard of Hammond.

But you are amazingly quick at finding and filling needs. I'm still looking at yarn and answering the posts that keep coming in in answer to this man's plea for his children.

Blessings to all who are so quick to help.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have a Paypal account...but what I will need is the address of the person - last name only through PM. Also a link through this link for figuring shipping to the area needed.

I do a great amount of baby socks and can with time do blankets, hats, sweaters. Just let me know within 3 months and I will have some warning on how fast to work. <G>


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is a cute hat that's fast to knit with bulky yarn.

http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2011/01/camp-hoodie-swatch-hat-free-pattern/


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> 
> http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


Oh I just saw the earlier posts. Thanks for setting this up. I'll be happy to donate. If a bunch of us pitch in, maybe there would be enough to provide the food for a nice Christmas dinner too.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> jtkdesigns said:
> 
> 
> > I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> ...


Love the hat pattern you posted. Not sure my skill level is up to that yet with the stitches and color changes and the press for time but I saved it.

There has been one donation received through pay pal to [email protected] so far and several others expressing desires to help so I am believing this will turn out to be their best Christmas ever.

If you have any other questions or would like to make a contribution just let me know at the above e-mail address.

Stay tuned for up dates. 

Wouldn't it be wonderful to be able to bless them with a wonderful Christmas Dinner too. I am crocheting as fast as I can and looking for ideas to be able to include Mom and Dad in the gift giving as well.

Merry Christmas!

Pearl


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Donations have started to come in for our adopted Christmas Family. 

Thank you all for your interest and kind responses.

Makes me feel like we are personally making room for Baby Jesus in our lives after they were turned away at the Inn. I'm sure some of the doors they knocked on thought "if only you'd asked a little sooner, but now there's no time and no room left."

You are renewing my faith in human kindness after all the sadness we've all been through especially with the little children. Thank GOD for this opportunity to make someone's life a little happier and a little easier.

Now back to the baby hat.... 

Blessings to all,

Pearl


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

If donations via PayPal are made using the 'gift' option then I believe PayPal will not take any fees.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Lonie said:


> If donations via PayPal are made using the 'gift' option then I believe PayPal will not take any fees.


Thank you for posting this info, Lonie.

Just finished the first baby's hat I've ever made, now looking for a simple little shrug or poncho to go with it for the 6th month old.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

ok I thought of something else i can do anyone that buys a pattern of mine I will donate to this as well

here is my link

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/rene-jtkdesigns-designs


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> ok I thought of something else i can do anyone that buys a pattern of mine I will donate to this as well
> 
> here is my link
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/rene-jtkdesigns-designs


What a wonderfully generous thing to do, jtk! I just took a look at your link. What a treat! And thank you for giving this project a real starting point!


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with many of these posts....I know my group would love to knit xtra things for kids without..we also would send anyone who needs sock yarn, some yarn or baby balls...for next year...how can we start a collection of things.I know many knit AG doll clothes and have xtra...thoughts??? I am in when we figure something out!


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I can make a page on my website if anyone wants let me know


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

Count me in, I'm all the way over in Australia but we have needy here too! Would absolutely love to create and donate my amigurumi toys and kids clothing (though wool clothing not really practical for a summer Christmas!)


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh and for a super quick and simple baby/toddler gift there is a gorgeous crochet owl hat at http://daisycottagedesigns.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/free-owl-hat-crochet-pattern.html?m=1


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

I have made a small donation which I hope will help. God bless you for thinking of this family; makes me feel very humble. Christmas blessings to all


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Just added my donation for this family in need.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

what a wonderful group kp is! count me in as well!!

i crochet the owl hat in less than a few hours! so cute-can be made in any size-just alter the color for girl or boy! it free, from "repeatcrafterme", and the pattern is crochet owl earflat hat=they have all sizes!
good luck!


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

pearl,
I enjoy making toys. One i did recently is called a "What's it"( crocheted) the other is a gevlochten (german for ball) They are both on ravelry, I have made mice, pigs, a kiwi bird and others. All found on ravelry; try other free knitting sites fave craft, craftsy. Good luck and thank you for being a beautiful person. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Kaju


----------



## margaret warwick (Dec 4, 2012)

Those patterns are great!


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like this idea. I already belong to a Knitting Ministry at our Church; but since I have a whole year, I'd be glad to contribute a few knitted items. Let me know what you would like.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

A little headed to the fund from Florida.

To look ahead....how would we chip into a fund for such ERs as this? Don't know who would monitor the choice of family (families) but would love to contribute for Nov/Dec 2013. How about some kind of general 'fund' where scarves, hats, toys, etc are available for floods, natural disasters, fires?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there, if you crochet, beanies are excellent, can be made in a little over an hour and would be suitable for all the children


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Maya'sOma said:


> Why don't we set up a special thread or page here on KP where we post only items and pictures of things that we are happy to donate. I don't know how to do this but I'm sure one of you ladies out there could set it up. We could come to some arrangement as to where to send the items to be kept until we hear of a need for them.


I wonder if we are reinventing the wheel. There are church and community efforts that gladly accept donations in every community. I know for a fact that people in need have been included in lists for Christmas tree stars at the mall etc as well as adopt a family. Direct the guy to these organizations to fill out a form. It is anomous and free. With so many scams ... I would hate to be responsible for being in charge of the list or monies donated. I am not saying don't donate....just be careful. There was a scam set up in the name of one of those poor children killed in Sandy Hook


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I wonder if we are reinventing the wheel. There are church and community efforts that gladly accept donations in every community. I know for a fact that people in need have been included in lists for Christmas tree stars at the mall etc as well as adopt a family. Direct the guy to these organizations to fill out a form. It is anomous and free. With so many scams ... I would hate to be responsible for being in charge of the list or monies donated. I am not saying don't donate....just be careful. There was a scam set up in the name of one of those poor children killed in Sandy Hook[/quote]

fstknitter is very right on this situation. There are churchs everywhere that collect ahead of time for Christmas for families in need. When I worked at the hospital we started 3 months ahead collecting for the local church. We collected hats, scarfs and gloves in various sizes first, then we would get a list of ages and girl or boy and pick out as many as we could afford and get them toys or if older something appropriate for their age. There are families all over that need Christmas, so why not just donate to your local church.

Debbie


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nora Lewis said:


> I am a very slow knitter, but I can make a cap that will fit most anybody (I make them for the hunters here) in about 3 hours. I put a pom pom on top for the girls and leave it off for the boys (or men). Pattern is simple and it turns out an unusually nice hat, we think. It is made in a flat piece and sewed up. This pattern will not work as a tube, I think. I have been making them in camouflage yarn and the boys and men love them. My sister likes the bright colored yarns to match the ponchos I make her.
> 
> Cast on 69 stitches. Row 1: k 3 p 1 to end, ending k1
> Row 2: same as row 1
> ...


Might try this myself for the grandchildren for next year x hope the children love these gifts , but I wonder if the guy just lost his job , why like the rest of us have they not already bought the children their Christmas presents ( just a thought) ??


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Where in Ohio do you live?


PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Ladies (and Gentlemen),
> 
> I am in need of your help once more. There are three children in need of *Something* for Christmas. I've never met them but the father lost his job and said all he was able to get for them was a stuffed animal each from Goodwill. That leaves out the option of making bears. I've never made baby things since I learned after my children were grown and have no grandchildren.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhloera (Aug 15, 2012)

Get some fleece in three different patterns and crochet around the edges or cut and tie....fast and every child loves a blanket to cuddle!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

mhloera said:


> Get some fleece in three different patterns and crochet around the edges or cut and tie....fast and every child loves a blanket to cuddle!


My daughter just got one at her baby shower and it is so warm it's wonderful. A really quick gift that's for sure. I also would worry more about a gift for the oldest child since she is aware of all that goes on.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Just yesterday someone posted a link for the 5 hour baby sweater. Also hand knit bears would be loved. Knit vests or hats. Search on line for free patterns. I have children's patterns in books that I made for my grown son, however they are copyrighted & I can not send them.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a good idea!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Whew, I've only been gone a couple hours crocheting a shrug to go with the little baby's hat and thought I would check here before calling it quits for a few hours to regenerate.

The Shrug is almost done and I have scarves and mittens for the Mom and 7 year old girl, a scarf for dad and a hat for the 3 year old little boy. Must get some rest before making preparations for shopping.

Still quite overwhelmed at how many of you have come to the rescue when I was just looking for quick and easy patterns that I could whip up so they would have something and know someone cared. What a beautiful surprise this will be for them.

*jtkdesigns Has been a tremendous help and if she is on the forum or on line she has posted information on her web sites and blog.*

I will try to check back in around 2:30 pm. Until then if anyone has any questions Please check in with some of the other ladies here who have already helped greatly or leave me a message and I will respond asap.

Thank you all for being the salt of the earth and a light in someone else's darkness.

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## Karen K Turner (May 17, 2011)

I would like to recomend donating to the Salvation Army, they help everyone especially at Christmas. You could call the nearest chapter and ask them what to do. I alway try to donate something to the buckets and to the Salvation Army directly. It is a wonderful organinzation and they helped my family a great deal when I was a child.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I know it is not knitting but how about books or puzzles


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

What A good idea. Please count me in as I have no one to knit for these days but love knitting


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Animal hats are all the fashion for kids in the uk at the moment as well as alligator scarves sorry cannot post any links as i am on my tablet


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Ladies (and Gentlemen),
> 
> I am in need of your help once more. There are three children in need of *Something* for Christmas. I've never met them but the father lost his job and said all he was able to get for them was a stuffed animal each from Goodwill. That leaves out the option of making bears. I've never made baby things since I learned after my children were grown and have no grandchildren.
> 
> ...


You can knit for them after Christmas, go out and buy each one something small, it is less stressful for you, and you'll have a project for the new year. Ginny B


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nora Lewis said:


> I am a very slow knitter, but I can make a cap that will fit most anybody (I make them for the hunters here) in about 3 hours. I put a pom pom on top for the girls and leave it off for the boys (or men). Pattern is simple and it turns out an unusually nice hat, we think. It is made in a flat piece and sewed up. This pattern will not work as a tube, I think. I have been making them in camouflage yarn and the boys and men love them. My sister likes the bright colored yarns to match the ponchos I make her.
> 
> Cast on 69 stitches. Row 1: k 3 p 1 to end, ending k1
> Row 2: same as row 1
> ...


My first thought at her plight was "impossible!" And then you came along with a great idea!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I would love to get involved in this for next year. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenifee (Aug 25, 2012)

My daughter works for the women's shelter here and one year they didn't have money for he kids toys...my husband and I went shopping...he took the boys & I took the girls...we filled up the explorer and had fun doing it. I also made items the kids could give to heir mothers. It was a very fulling Christmas.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a very nice project for KP to work on.

items that would be useful:

mittens
scraves
hats
vests
slippers
stuffed toys/amigurumis
sweaters
baby blankets.

there are many patterns that are quick and easy to do. given a years notice, there is lots of time to figure out what people are able to do. 

i tend to like things that can last a few years such as blankets, scarves, stuffed toys, hats and mittens as they will last thru several sizes of growth.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Count me in on this too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I made seveal of these headbands & they take no time at all. Maybe for the 7yr old.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-stripe-headband-earwarmer


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> 
> http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


went to your site and clicked on the view photo gallery link. many of the photos were not there. is this a problem with my computer or is it something to do with your site?

such creative work. are you selling at the prices quoted? they look a lot more realistic than that of others on KP?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a wonderful idea for next year. Count me in.


----------



## elderb42 (Dec 23, 2012)

Count me in too. Let me know how to send a donation through Paypal.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> Gosh I have some knit things here that I could of sent as well but they will not get them in time for christmas especially from canada ...
> 
> Hey ladies lets say we as a group sponsor a child or family next year ?


I'm in on the sponsor a family.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

You could knit 3 hats in one day by using a pattern that calls for CHUNKY (#6 weight)and big (11) needles. If you do not have chunky yarn, you can double or triple strands of worstered weight. Funny hats are always a big hit. Knit one flat piece about 9" X 14", fold in half, stitch sides, put pompoms or tassles on the top corners. 
For the boy, a solid color toque with chucky yarn would work up fast. 
Merry Christmas and let this be a lesson to all of us about last minute. I am also guilty and just finishing 2 projects with one still not begun....


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for doing such a generous gesture. Donation just put in


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Contact Project LInus in your area. They have blankets for kis in need up to 18 years.


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes this is a great idea,for next christmas,we could knit or whatever craft you do,throughout the year and about october send it to someone near you, Who have family,s nearby who need a bit of help for next year.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Just donated too; pls let us know the final tally? I'd love the know how much was able to be generated at the last few minutes (day or two) and hope that t gives the family a temporary boost and a nice treat for a Christmas dinner.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Ladies (and Gentlemen),
> 
> I am in need of your help once more. There are three children in need of *Something* for Christmas. I've never met them but the father lost his job and said all he was able to get for them was a stuffed animal each from Goodwill. That leaves out the option of making bears. I've never made baby things since I learned after my children were grown and have no grandchildren.
> 
> ...


Owl Hats.....you can make one in a few hrs...go to ravelry and look for animal hats..I think RepeatCrafterme is the easiest


----------



## knitter1st (Feb 23, 2012)

The last couple of years people from the Senior Center and church have picked up dolls during the year from rummage sales or Goodwill etc., in good shape, and gave them to me to sew or knit outfits. Then I donate them to church to give to those in need at Christmas. I really enjoy doing that. If the dolls get scarce maybe I will try and find out sizes of boys and girls and make sweaters. That would be fun. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Karen K Turner said:


> I would like to recomend donating to the Salvation Army, they help everyone especially at Christmas. You could call the nearest chapter and ask them what to do. I alway try to donate something to the buckets and to the Salvation Army directly. It is a wonderful organinzation and they helped my family a great deal when I was a child.


Here in the UK the Salvation Army has a Toys and Tins Appeal every Christmas where people can donate new toys and unperishable items of food. These are then distributed to those in need. I know in Norfolk alone hundreds of families are helped each year.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Nora...thank you for your hat pattern....I really appreciate knowing about such simple and good looking items...
julie


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

mittens and add some eyes


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> You could knit 3 hats in one day by using a pattern that calls for CHUNKY (#6 weight)and big (11) needles. If you do not have chunky yarn, you can double or triple strands of worstered weight. Funny hats are always a big hit. Knit one flat piece about 9" X 14", fold in half, stitch sides, put pompoms or tassles on the top corners.
> For the boy, a solid color toque with chucky yarn would work up fast.
> Merry Christmas and let this be a lesson to all of us about last minute. I am also guilty and just finishing 2 projects with one still not begun....


Every time I see your avatar it makes me laugh. I can tell you are a fun loving hat person--can see why you recommend funny hats. LOL!


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> 
> http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


I just made a donation. Hope it helps. I have the same thing going on here with a friend. My daughter and I went xmas shopping for her kids yesterday. I hope you get enough donations to be able to give these precious kids a nice xmas from Santa.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for setting up the PayPal acct, happy to help.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Usually you can contact Goodwill as that is what it's there for. Go in and tell them what is going on with that family. Our area has St. Vincent Depaul store. You talk to the workers and they help families in need. I know they even have a fund for the help of heating peoples houses.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Gosh I have some knit things here that I could of sent as well but they will not get them in time for christmas especially from canada ...
> 
> Hey ladies lets say we as a group sponsor a child or family next year ?


Wonderful idea! I'm in.

Heidi


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great idea Maya'sOma. I love to knit & crochet but have no one to give to.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I think these are all great ideas.

But I would like to just give a word of warning;
Every year at this time, my little country church gets people
coming to the door, with stories like this.

For a while, we were thrilled to help, but later found that these same people went around to all the churches in the area, with this same story. Usually, what they really wanted was cash.

One man came along saying he had no money for gifts for his kids.
Our small church all went shopping buying food and gifts- the man was SO disappointed! 

After that, we were much more careful with people that came to us, but we did start donating to the help organizations in our area.

Just use caution.
And may God bless you for your efforts.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Nora Lewis said:


> I am a very slow knitter, but I can make a cap that will fit most anybody (I make them for the hunters here) in about 3 hours. I put a pom pom on top for the girls and leave it off for the boys (or men). Pattern is simple and it turns out an unusually nice hat, we think. It is made in a flat piece and sewed up. This pattern will not work as a tube, I think. I have been making them in camouflage yarn and the boys and men love them. My sister likes the bright colored yarns to match the ponchos I make her.
> 
> Cast on 69 stitches. Row 1: k 3 p 1 to end, ending k1
> Row 2: same as row 1
> ...


A camouflage cap for my nephew, the hunter? Great idea! A question: What size head does 69 stitches fit?


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

suzette770 said:


> Great idea Maya'sOma. I love to knit & crochet but have no one to give to.


Suzette, There are a lot of groups whose mission is to knit, crochet or sew items to give to worthy charities. One is AC4C, All Crafts For Charity, on Yahoo. I've been a member there for a few years.

Another and one very close to my heart, is The Pink Slipper Project. Their mission is to make slippers for women and children who are living in domestic violence shelters. I'm a manager of their Facebook page.

There are also a lot of groups that knit, etc. for charity on Ravelry. There may be groups close to you that do the same thing. Many churches have groups as well as hospitals.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I would like to just give a word of warning;
> Every year at this time, my little country church gets people
> coming to the door, with stories like this.
> 
> ...


We have had similar experiences in our church. A couple came to the door (not for the first time--we had given them a little money in the past) asking specifically for money to eat. A huge, strong, wise man from our church handled the situation by taking them out to lunch thus insuring the money was used on food. The couple never returned.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

jgauker said:


> Nora Lewis said:
> 
> 
> > I am a very slow knitter, but I can make a cap that will fit most anybody (I make them for the hunters here) in about 3 hours. I put a pom pom on top for the girls and leave it off for the boys (or men). Pattern is simple and it turns out an unusually nice hat, we think. It is made in a flat piece and sewed up. This pattern will not work as a tube, I think. I have been making them in camouflage yarn and the boys and men love them. My sister likes the bright colored yarns to match the ponchos I make her.
> ...


You'd probably need closer to 80 for a mans hat using a #8 needle and worsted. That's what I use when I make hats for the military.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I'd love to participate to, since knitting is my life, do count me in. If we could get organized and find a family in need, we all could knit wonderful things for them (next year). Merry Christmas to all you wonderful, wonderful people in this forum. 

P.S.. I also want to wish Happy Holidays to all the people who administrate this forum, and thank them for all the help they've brought me


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I'm with deechilders as this time of year peoples hearts open more easily to the unfortunate greed of others. That is why I suggested that she contact Goodwill for help. I help with a charity project in my area and a few of the people take advantage of it but I feel they have to live with there conscious. Some make way more $ then I do. One was even on facebook looking for her young daughters Ipod. The child is to young for this let alone having the $ to buy her children expensive electric stuff. She had a garage sale with enough cloths for 8 girls let alone her 2. Enough ranting but beware of some so called needy. P.S. she could work but doesn't FEEL like it and yes her husband has a really good job.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

How about a few boxes with a couple of boxes of crayons and markers, glue, stickers etc.
Kids love making tunnels and houses etc.

My kids spent hours playing with their gi
ft boxes.

SEA


----------



## MZO (Dec 10, 2012)

really like Maya'sOma 's idea ... would be willing to ship odd colors n quanties of yarn, booties, bby hats & the occas $5 - anytime !!!! we CAN do this !!! somebody needs to be the brains & figure out how tho, n it is a great way to help !!! love it !!

6 mo old - a baby sack, hat, tube sox, knits fast if 2 strands n simple sts pattern

3 yr old - knit ball or small saxs with beans or rice for bean toss, hat, scarf, tube sox

7 yr old - knit or crochet a few doll dresses? sox, scarf - fuffy, hat, mittens

wow, just ran out of steam, sorry


----------



## MZO (Dec 10, 2012)

YUP, i'm in !! my needles need something to do ! 1st time in 50 yrs of crafty - i'm all caught up n looking for new things to do, have 8 contactors bags of all types of yarn ... plz - start bossing me around - hehhehe - love it


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> 
> http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


God bless you for setting up a donation link on your web page!
I don't have a lot to give, but my little bit with others little bits may add up to a really nice Christmas for these kids.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

can i just say that i am so touched by the outpouring and offers to help, in whatever way? it makes me proud to be a yarny type! merry christmas to all! grins, debra


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Donated some, hope it helps>


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd like to help also and I do have a paypal account. But I don't know how to donate through it.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I wonder if we are reinventing the wheel. There are church and community efforts that gladly accept donations in every community. I know for a fact that people in need have been included in lists for Christmas tree stars at the mall etc as well as adopt a family. Direct the guy to these organizations to fill out a form. It is anomous and free. With so many scams ... I would hate to be responsible for being in charge of the list or monies donated. I am not saying don't donate....just be careful. There was a scam set up in the name of one of those poor children killed in Sandy Hook


fstknitter is very right on this situation. There are churchs everywhere that collect ahead of time for Christmas for families in need. When I worked at the hospital we started 3 months ahead collecting for the local church. We collected hats, scarfs and gloves in various sizes first, then we would get a list of ages and girl or boy and pick out as many as we could afford and get them toys or if older something appropriate for their age. There are families all over that need Christmas, so why not just donate to your local church.

Debbie[/quote]

Yes churches Do help many people, but I think we must also consider those of us who are not Christian or not religious. I would be unable to take charity from an orginization that I do not believe in.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Gosh I have some knit things here that I could of sent as well but they will not get them in time for christmas especially from canada ...
> 
> Hey ladies lets say we as a group sponsor a child or family next year ?


keep me in mind. I can knit, crochet or sew a dress or shirt for a child. Contact me and I'll do whatever I can.

Send me a PM

Vickey S.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there and address and name for them so that we could send some things. Even though they would receive them after the holiday what a nice surprise it would be for these children to get boxes of goodies in the mail. If you don't wish to post if, pm please.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Gosh I have some knit things here that I could of sent as well but they will not get them in time for christmas especially from canada ...
> 
> Hey ladies lets say we as a group sponsor a child or family next year ?


love this idea


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Op


ThaisFindsafeather said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if we are reinventing the wheel. There are church and community efforts that gladly accept donations in every community. I know for a fact that people in need have been included in lists for Christmas tree stars at the mall etc as well as adopt a family. Direct the guy to these organizations to fill out a form. It is anomous and free. With so many scams ... I would hate to be responsible for being in charge of the list or monies donated. I am not saying don't donate....just be careful. There was a scam set up in the name of one of those poor children killed in Sandy Hook
> ...


Yes churches Do help many people, but I think we must also consider those of us who are not Christian or not religious. I would be unable to take charity from an orginization that I do not believe in.[/quote]
What about toys for tots or the fireman and police that sponsor adopt a family. They are two non-religious organizations


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> 
> http://www.jtkandco.com/handknits.htm


Why does it say "Preemie Baby Hats" when you go to this paypal to donate? It sounds like a worthy cause...but that has me wondering...


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

deechilders said:


> I think these are all great ideas.
> 
> But I would like to just give a word of warning;
> Every year at this time, my little country church gets people
> ...


We have had the same thing happen at our small church too. It pays to do some checking before handing out cash. Our church mostly does shopping rather than hand out cash. I would be willing to knit or crochet some things for next year too, when you get things set up.


----------



## Gitto36 (Sep 22, 2012)

Found this link not sure if any good

http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html

They are free and there is a cute knitted game on there,

Teresa x


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> jtkdesigns said:
> 
> 
> > I will donate as well and also have set up this page .... so please pass around the link lets give these kids a christmas
> ...


Originally the plea was for quick and easy baby patterns by those who've made then since I've only recently learned to knit and never made any.

It was jtkdesings who jumped in to help and sent the first contribution toward blessing this local family.

Of course everyone needs to be safe and especially so during the holidays. There are so many needs and many ways to help. This was just one family that caught my attention and I chose to do something. Blessed KPers with giving hearts decided to jump in and help make it a memorable Christmas for these children instead of such a sad one.

The donations so far have come to $165.00 US dollars and I have learned how to and made a baby hat and shrug in the process while answering so many responces.

Thank you again KPers for making the world a better place to live in!

Blessings and Merry Christmas,

Pearl


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

If you had time I'm sure the 3 year old would like knitted finger puppets.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It's always a wonderful feeling to help someone in need.
But also keep in mind the cautions - our church NEVER gives cash = they give a voucher for gas or groceries that specifically states - no alcohol or tobacco products.
If help is needed with gas/electric/other utility bills/rent, a check is given directly to the utility or landlord. Christmas boxes with items specially chosen for a particular family as assembled.
I know that Salvation Army would help with a few small items for the family, but even they screen the recipients.
Maybe its best for each of us to give in our own town/neighborhood.
Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but there are lots and lots of scammers out there these days.
I do hope that this family's needs are met.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know I've answered a PM and an Email...I'm more interested in creating by knitting or crocheting than asking for funds. Save that for possible USPS boxes so that everyone can send it into a central area as needed.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Let each one be lead by their own conscience and ability. The request was for tried and true baby patterns a beginner could make quickly. None of us know what life has in store for anyone but if we can ease the suffering of others along the way it gives us hope that somewhere down the line it will be paid forward. Maybe if Mary had planned better, Jesus wouldn't have been born in an animal shelter and lain in a manger. On the other hand, maybe that was the way it was meant to be to see who would make room for Him. We've all heard about the widow giving her two mites. We are told of her smallest gift in the same book as the greatest gift ever given, the gift we celebrate at Christmas. No one twisted her arm or used trickery to take it away from her. She chose to give and an eternal record of her charity is her memorial. Jesus' life was not taken from Him. He gave it freely in our stead. So whether you give someone a cup of cool water when they are thirsty or you give all your visible means of support, it may go unrecognized by the majority of the world but the one who's thirst was quenched will remember it. Giving is at the core of a giver's heart. It's who they are and nothing can stop their charity. My Mother was one, the widow with the red bear is another and my husband along with the majority of KPers who live to give because they love. They have affected my life in such a way as to make me desire to be more like them in this important area of life. It's not who dies with the most toys wins or the most yarn in our cases, but what we make with it that counts.



My heart is full of appreciation for those who have responded. I am humbled and in awe of the love you have shown to strangers, but then you do that every day here on KP. Whenever there's a need, someone is there to answer the call and so quickly it's almost mind boggling.



Founds were not asked for and yet freely they were given. If in the rush of answering responses, collecting money appeared to be the objective it was a miss-communication and I apologize. Still determined to meet my personal commitment to this family, I've been working on those projects while taking breaks to keep up with the KP posts, pm's and e-mails.



Thank you KP family for the love you show daily and for letting your light shine throughout the world.



Merry Christmas to all.



Pearl


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Now for the fun stuff, the unvailing of my latest adventure into galaxies heretofore unknown (by me anyway).

Introducing for the first time the baby items made for this project modeled by the Red Bear.

And it's off to complete the next gift on the list.



http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133223-1.html#2543044


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Just finished the little boy's hat.


----------



## camellia (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi all! Blessed Holidays! Even though this message might be sent out too late to get something to this family for Christmas kids enjoy gifts anytime. Planning for next Christmas is great but it's still going to be cold out for quit a while.


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

You could so this on a round 16" needle and there would be
no need to sew a seam.

When decreasing you would knit every other row insted of
purling and do the decreases in the same manner.

Good Luck, Merry Christmas


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Do you sew? There is a VERY easy hat pattern on the site all free sewing. All that is needed is a piece of felt(stuff the no sew blankets are made out of) 11"x22" and a smaller contrasting piece 2"x11" I believe. The only thing sewn on a machine was one seem. Also can hand sew this if needed. It would be a very cute hat for the girl as the small piece is made into a flower for decoration. If you sew at all it could be made in 20 minutes or less.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

There are a lot of patterns for hats and everything, babies to adults at www.bevscountrycottage.com. Is a great site.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

I hand knit, loom knit, and crochet hats, booties and slippers to donate to the NICU and chemo patients. I would love to also help out a family at Christmas time too. When I was on active duty, we would sponsor a family or two during holidays, loved doing it! Just let me know how I can help. Merry Christmas everyone! Vickie


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I know it is late and all the stores are closed. The dollar stores sell mitts and hats which look great.Too bad we could'nt fill shoeboxes and mail them to that family.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

It is the day after Christmas and how did it go for this family? Hope the Dad was happy and surprised.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

(with speical thanks to *jtkdesigns* who got this ball of yarn rolling)

I have been asked to convey heartfelt gratitude to the KPer's who responded to this project with your love and support. My vision was small but you turned it into something bigger and better with plans reaching to next Christmas and beyond. Because of you, many more will be blessed. What started with the needs of one family has escalated to provisions for many others and provisions for many occasions including holidays and unforeseen emergencies like Hurricane Sandy.

Worn out and exhausted, but blessed and happy, it is now time to spend time with my family and make up to them for checking out for a while to meet the needs of others. We are now planning on having our get together in February and I promised to focus on them. (It may take me till then to recuperate, lol.)

It really is true that a stitch in time saves nine. We never know when we are going to be presented with an urgent need but if we already have things made up and on hand or tucked away in a cookie jar, we won't be so hard pressed.

How exciting to look forward to a new year with all of you real planners and organizers out there who know how to roll up your sleeves and get things done. I'll be happy to pass the baton on to you and let you take the lead and be available when my simple skills can be of service. This was a lesson well worth the learning and a humbling blessing. It *IS* more blessed to give than to receive. May we all remain on the giving side.

Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year!

Pearl


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there was wondering what ever happened with this family.. some people are emailing me wanting an update. How did it go?


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Hi there was wondering what ever happened with this family.. some people are emailing me wanting an update. How did it go?


It went far better than expected. More local people got involved and it opened so many peoples eyes to the needs around them including an 80 year old man living in his car in a Taco Bell parking lot.

If only we could be so conscious of those around us through out the year. How many lives might be impacted for the better in such a huge way and cost us so little.

Thank you all once again for making a difference!

New Years Blessings to each of you.

Love,

Pearl


----------



## AliceQ82 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

